# Please Help: Spray for Poisonous Spiders, Might have to Spray Home



## AmberSunsetGlory (Nov 19, 2014)

I might need to spray our home to protect us from poisonous spiders and other pests. 

This isn't my ideal first solution. However, I rent a very old tiny home and have a small baby I want to protect. 


I have a few fears about spraying the home:

1.) My baby will have a negative reaction to the spray. My baby is small and vulnerable.

2.) I have severe autoimmune diseases and am worried I will have a severe reaction. I've been chemically sensitive for a while, although this has improved greatly. I only use vinegar, baking soda, castile soap, essential oils, and a nontoxic laundry detergent in my home. 

3.) I also deal with celiac disease and worry about gluten in the spray. 

4.). From what I gather, many of these places spray inside the home in lots of corners and crevices. I'm worried about this stuff being all over the house. 


I would be willing to spray the home to protect my baby from poisonous spiders though! 


***Do you have any thoughts about this issue that would help me? 

***Any alternative solutions? 

****If I do have to spray the home to rid it of these poisonous spiders, do you have any suggestions on how to minimize toxic reactions in both my baby and myself? 


Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## DungeonQueen (May 2, 2014)

Hi I just wanted to say that most pest services do not spray or powder inside the home they work like a barrier method protecting the home from an outside perimeter so pests do not enter however there are no sprays or powders that pest control can use on spiders all services will tell you this up front because spiders do not clean their bodies like other insects the poison will not affect them because it is not ingested. There are some alternatives you can try to keep spiders away like cedar oil.


----------



## MamaChick (Sep 3, 2010)

Spiders are drawn to moisture so try to eliminate that.

We have used Ecosmart. It kills some and repels lots. Peppermint oil also repels pests. 

I really love food grade diatomaceous earth. I use a makeup brush and spread it all over baseboards, corners, crevices, etc. It's non toxic to humans - many people ingest it for health benefits - but kills bugs! 

We had a problem with ants last year and I made sure beds weren't touching walls & greased legs of bed with Vaseline so nothing could crawl up. We never got bit.

I would try everything before using toxic sprays!!! Especially with a newborn & your health issues.


----------

